# grounding receptacle info



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Did some volunteer work for some old folks this last month with the local. We do it every year. At a house on Sunday, the discussion comes up about when the code required grounding receptacles, we were changing some out, ground wire in the NM, but only 3 pin receptacles. 

Did a search here and did not find the answer, but I found some other neat stuff.

So I went looking and came across this.

http://www.doli.state.mn.us/CCLD/PDF/eli_GFCI_history.pdf

I found it interesting and thought some of you might as well.


----------

